# Steam, Origin, etc. Cannot connect even though I have a working internet connection.



## DigitalSoul247 (Mar 14, 2013)

I have a working connection, and my browser works just fine, but just about everything else seems to think that I have no connection whatsoever. Even Windows (when mousing over the network icon in the tray) says "No internet access". This seems to extend to many online services such as Steam and Origin, both of which claim that I do not have an internet connection, effectively making it impossible for me to play any online games for no apparent reason.

I have a satellite connection through Dish, which I access wirelessly. This setup has worked before with none of the aforementioned problems, and occasionaly starts working again for a short time before stopping.

Also (not sure if this is important but I'll post it anyways) whenever I try to "go online" in one of these programs, it _immediately_ says "unable to connect". Since I have a satellite connection, I would expect a delay while the program attempts to contact the server and waits for a reply. The lack of such a delay makes me think the program isn't even trying to connect, though that could just be my lack of knowledge in this field.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Have you tried connecting through a LAN cable? You could also try resetting your router.


----------



## DigitalSoul247 (Mar 14, 2013)

Update: Managed to fix my network icon. It seem that I had a disconnected bridge connection that was causing that issue. 

Unfortunately, that didn't fix Steam or Origin, which are still giving me the same problems. I've managed to get them to connect in safe mode with networking, but since the games I'm trying to play can't run in safe mode, that doesn't help much.

Connecting directly to the router via LAN isn't really feasible. My computer is on literally the opposite end of the house from the router. I'd need about 100+ feet of cable running down the hall, through the kitchen and across the living room. I might be able to manage it temporarily, but it's useless for a long-term solution.

I've also tried resetting the router, but it had no effect. Some other solutions I've read talk about checking router ports or firewall exceptions, but that's where I get lost. I know how to turn my router and firewall on and off, but that's it.
Disabling my firewall didn't help either.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm going to get some help from Networking, because they can probably spot the issue right off and walk you through it.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

Can you please post an ipconfig/all output from your computer?
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f138/how-to-run-an-ipconfig-all-command-655357.html

Is your network driver up to date?


----------



## DigitalSoul247 (Mar 14, 2013)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : JaemesLawson-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter #
2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 68-5D-43-9D-1E-E5
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 68-5D-43-9D-1E-E5
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Centrino(R) Wireless-N 2230
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 68-5D-43-9D-1E-E4
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::4008:b3b8:ca68:13b6%12(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.21(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, March 21, 2013 7:36:41 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, March 22, 2013 7:36:41 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 325606723
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-18-38-3B-B3-8C-89-A5-02-87-50

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{4DC8C694-00BF-437F-8A5A-9CE34EB35CE9}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:19:37e4:3f57:feea(Prefer
red)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::19:37e4:3f57:feea%15(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{3D0045EF-5050-464C-AD48-C23296EA4453}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{16C984F2-20E7-48A6-865D-D1386E0BEC50}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Windows\system32>



No idea how to update my network driver, or if it even needs it.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for posting the output.

To update your Intel driver, click here:
Intel Download Center

Under Intel® Driver Update Utility, choose to Automatically scan your system for up-to-date drivers and install them quickly, click on Continue and follow the instructions.


----------



## DigitalSoul247 (Mar 14, 2013)

That Intel automatic-update utility isn't working either:

The Intel Driver Update Utility installation failed.
Possible web brower compatiblity, firewall, or installation issue detected.
Select OK to troubleshoot issue.

I've tried a different browser, my firewall is disabled, and I don't even know what it means by 'installation issue'.
The only troubleshooting suggestion it gives me is to install java, which I have done.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Can you try changing your DNS Servers to Public (Google DNS)?
https://developers.google.com/speed/public-dns/docs/using

Try a manual update of your driver when booted to Safe Mode to Networking. Restart your computer, tap F8 and select this option.
Follow this Tutorial on how to access and use Device Manager and manually update your driver.


----------



## DigitalSoul247 (Mar 14, 2013)

Changed my DNS servers (both versions 4 and 6) as described in the link.

Cannot get my driver to update. It claims it is already up to date.
However, since the device manager tells me the exact model of my network adapter (I had no idea before) I was able to check manually on the Intel website. Properties on the device show my drivers are version 15.4.1.1, but the latest on the website for that model is 15.6.1. I tried manually downloading the update, but it won't install. When I run the update it just shows a wireless icon with dots running around it for a second like it's loading something, then it just stops. Rechecking device manager confirms it has not updated my drivers, or done anything at all apparently. I have tried this several times, both normally and in safe mode, with the same results either way.


----------



## DigitalSoul247 (Mar 14, 2013)

Suddenly Both Steam and Origin are connecting just fine. I mentioned that this happens from time to time with no explanation. Sadly I'm still expecting both of them to just as suddenly decide not to work anymore. As far as I know, I didn't change anything. I just turned on my computer, and Steam simply connected on startup. I hope it keeps on working, but given its track record, it'll probably quit again before the end of the day.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Did you check that they're not running in Offline mode?


----------



## DigitalSoul247 (Mar 14, 2013)

Normally I immediately get an error message as soon as Steam starts saying that I do not have internet access, Steam cannot connect, blah blah blah, so I tell it to start in offline mode because that's the only way it will run at all. Trying the 'Go Online' option gives me the same error message.
I have no idea why today it is acting different that it was yesterday. It's as if the program is actively trolling me by abruptly acting like nothing was ever wrong after I've been tearing my hair out about it for months. Tomorrow it'll go back to ignoring-the-internet mode as if today was just a fluke. I'm not calling this issue resolved just yet, it's done this before and I won't be tricked again.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Make a shortcut to Steam (this may work for Origin and others but I can't guarantee that) and right-click the new shortcut, go to properties and at the end of the line in the target box type -tcp and try again.


----------

